

Project BlueEye -  Ixpcam - arjunb
http://girtonlabs.googlepages.com/ixpcam2

======
jberryman
I read a story a while back that mentioned a system like this being used for
old people in the early stages of Alzheimer's or whose memories were growing
weaker from age. Apparently wearing something like this and viewing the images
in a quick slideshow at the end of the day helped improve memory as a whole.

I think I would like to have something like this to be reminded what I've done
in the day. Sort of an exercise in mindfulness.

------
johntabet
Good things sparkly, aquamarine necklaces have become a unisex fashion
accessories in this country, so that both men and women can enjoy this advance
in technology.

------
noonespecial
It was a little light on _how_ this is different than a regular low power cmos
element that you might find in any webcam. Its pretty easy to use an arm to
just grab an image from a disembodied webcam and write it to sd.

What exactly does the Hubble have to do with it? Is it lower power than cmos?
better image? what? I want to be excited (and I want one!). Tell me why this
is exciting!

------
simianstyle
Is it just me or are the HN headlines becoming too similar to those of reddit?

~~~
pg
Ok, fixed.

------
paul
It sounds as though they are working on it. I'd buy one.

